# New Papillon Puppy!



## jennlea (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi everyone! I wanted to share pictures of my adorable little girl that I brought home last week. Her name is Faye. I've been lurking around the forums these last couple weeks learning all I could so I was ready when she came home. She is a sweetie pie and a goober at the same time!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Adorable! I love how her face has two sides... That's too cute!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She's adorable! You're in for a good time.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I knew Laurelin would reply to this thread...she can probably tell you more than you will ever want to know about Paps!  Yours is a cutie and I can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## nickjuly (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats from another Papillon owner. Our sweet puppy is 3 months old and has the sweetest personality. You will enjoy this message board.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Gotta love those paps! Just be careful, they're like potato chips...addicting...can't have just one!!!!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Very cute! Love her markings.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Awww!
I love papillon puppies. 
She has a very unique look to her too. She's super cute. Enjoy her!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

briteday said:


> Gotta love those paps! Just be careful, they're like potato chips...addicting...can't have just one!!!!


I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

jennlea said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share pictures of my adorable little girl that I brought home last week. Her name is Faye. I've been lurking around the forums these last couple weeks learning all I could so I was ready when she came home. She is a sweetly pie and a goober at the same time!


welcome! awesome puppy. love the colors!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

She's adorable! Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

She's a cutie, congrats!


----------

